# Remote Desktop Port auf 8080?



## Dörti.Hermi (4. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
will von meiner Schule auf meinen Win2k3 Server per Remotedesktopverbindung zugreifen. Jetz is es aber so, dass der Port 3389 (oder so ähnlich - jedenfalls der für RDP), bei unserem Proxy in der Schule gesperrt is. Surfen geht über Port 8080, also is der logischerweise offen. Würde es auch gehen, die Remotedesktopverbindung über diesen Port aufzubauen? Oder sogar über jeden beliebigen?

Danke,
Lg Andi


----------



## Sinac (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke mal das der Port 8080 nur der Proxyport für die Clients ist, also der Proxy selber. Das heißt nicht, dass du darüber einen anderen Server im Internet über ein beliebiges Protokoll ansprechen kannst. Wahrscheinlich ist das ein einfacher HTTP Proxy der nur deine Anfragen annimmst und dann selber aus dem Cache oder dem Internet lädt.


----------



## olqs (4. Dezember 2007)

Ist zwar ein bisschen von hinten durchs Auge, aber geht 

Installier auf dem Win2k3 Server einen ssh Server der auf Port 443 lauscht.

Danach kannst du mit putty zu dem Server verbinden, wenn du in den Proxy Einstellungen den normalen HTTP Proxy angibst (Connect Methode).

In Putty zusätzlich dann ein "Portforwarding" einrichten, sodass alle anfragen auf einen lokalen Port, nehmen wir mal 8888, auf remote "localhost:3389" weitergeleitet werden.

Nachdem die Verbindung steht kannst mit dem lokalen Remotedekstop und Ziel localhost:8888 auf deinen Server verbinden.

Der SSH Server sollte auf Port 443 laufen, da das der normale HTTPs Port ist und der am Proxy immer für die Connect Methode freigeschalten ist.


----------



## Dörti.Hermi (5. Dezember 2007)

aber wie würde es funktionieren, wenn der port 3389 für rdp freigeschaltet ist und ich im normalfall über den port 8080 ins internet gehe? woher weiß die remotedesktopverbindung, dass sie zuerst über den port 8080 gehn muss? oder muss der das garnicht und geht gleich über 3389?

mfg


----------



## olqs (6. Dezember 2007)

Der rdp Client unterstützt keinen Http Proxy, es klappen nur direkte Verbindungen vom Client zum Server.
Du kannst aber mal nach "TS Gateway" suchen, hab ich grad in den Optionen des Clients gesehen. Dabei wird die Verbindung über SSL hergestellt. Also ziemlich ähnlich zu dem was ich beschrieben habe.


----------

